# So...



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

I haven't had a smoke since yesterday at like 10:30pm.

I'm not even really phased that much.

I think I'm gonna quit.

Right now.


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 14, 2006)

Go for it man, good luck!


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Wooooooooo! Do iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit! We'll back ya! We know you can do it!  We have faith in ya !


----------



## Traci (Mar 14, 2006)

Go Bace...  Go Bace!  

That would be a great habit to loose...and think how much better you will smell and taste! :er: (I meant how food tastes to you)


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Traci wants to taste you.


----------



## Traci (Mar 14, 2006)

:blushing:

I really don't, however I don't like kissing ashtrays


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 14, 2006)

DO IT!  DO IT!  Cast down your evils!  Get behind me Satan!!!

Whoa.   What just happened?  I need to go have a...  I won't say it!  Good luck, I lasted 2 years then had one, then another, then another.  I wish you all the best and hope you can do it!  If you feel like having one post here instead.


----------



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm not gonna be able to go out much. The hardest thing for me is gonna be drinking and not smoking. I've quit in the past and as soon as I have a few beers I'm like "I can have just ONE cigarette", which is never the case.

In my case it's not the only thing I can't say no too. So not drinking would be a good idea on many levels.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 14, 2006)

There you go.  hold off on going out for a few months.  You will save $ and liver.


----------



## kelox (Mar 14, 2006)

You're weak, you'll never quit.










I mean good luck on quitting.


----------



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> You're weak, you'll never quit.
> I mean good luck on quitting.


 
Your psychology is working well.

Although I may just have a smoke just to spite you.


----------



## kelox (Mar 14, 2006)

let me know when you do, then I'll collect my winnings


----------



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

That's it. I'm definatly never smoking again. You twisted little man.


----------



## kelox (Mar 14, 2006)

come on bro, meet me outside. i'm going for a smoke right now. don't you want to visit just one of your little nicotine filled buddies?????????


----------



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> come on bro, meet me outside. i'm going for a smoke right now. don't you want to visit just one of your little nicotine filled buddies?????????


 
Never again. I'm convincing myself as I type that from this point on, I'm a non smoker. I realized that I don't even remember what that's like. I was 15 when I started smoking. 10 years of being a smoker. That's a long time. I completely forget what life is like without thinking about smoking every 30mins.


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Would you like me to go find some pictures of smokers lungs and healthy lungs???? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Like...this one?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson26a.jpg


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2006)

Non-smokers are hot.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 14, 2006)

Bace, make sure you tell everyone you quit.  They will look down on you and judge you if you light one up.


----------



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Like...this one?
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson26a.jpg


 
Have you seen any canadian packs of cigarettes lately?

Trust me, pictures have not prevented me in the past.

No, I think the only thing that can stop me from smoking, or doing anything for that matter, is me.

Just time to stop. It's not cool to smoke anymore. It's not cool to do anything anymore really.


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Have you seen any canadian packs of cigarettes lately?
> 
> Trust me, pictures have not prevented me in the past.
> 
> ...




Yup, you are correct, and that's a great attitude to have.


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 14, 2006)

Good luck Bace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't let that stuff control you!


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm proud of you!


----------



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I'm proud of you!



Don't be proud yet. It hasn't even been 24 hours.

I may break any moment.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2006)

if you get through the first 48 hours, you'll be fine.
Now c'mon, i know you can do it :thumbup:

ps: smoking can make you impotent. Remeber this every time you feel like lighting a cig.


----------



## Corry (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't give in, bace...we'll be your support system.  Everytime you feel like you're going to give in, just come back to this thread and get some support from us. :thumbup:


----------



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> if you get through the first 48 hours, you'll be fine.
> Now c'mon, i know you can do it :thumbup:
> 
> ps: smoking can make you impotent. Remeber this every time you feel like lighting a cig.



I really don't think anything could make me impotent.

But you make a good point, cause if I was impotent that would be a crime against all women.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 14, 2006)

So how is the quitting going?  Still haning in there?  Isn't it difficult to talk about it?


----------



## bace (Mar 14, 2006)

I had a drag after dinner.

Now I'm going to bed. One drag in 24 hours is pretty sweet.

Good night.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 14, 2006)

My husband smokes almost 2 packs a day and I have 4 kids..Maybe I should get him to smoke more? LOL


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

4 Kids!?  Let me guess, you haaaaave....  All boys!  Am I right?   I feel guilty, I have three and one on the way and I still smoke.  Never, ever in the house or even in their nose or eyes shot.  

Bace, how ya puffin'?   Hang in there!  Ever see that movie where Jerry Stewart tried quitting smoking and whenever he lit on someone would punch him?  Forgot the name.  Where the statue socked him good!


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Never seen the movie. Still doing fine. I think the only reason I had the drag yesterday was because I still had a smoke left in a pack at home. Like the last hoooraaahh.

Whatever. I'm definatly committed now. I'm a non smoker.

That's so weird. How am I supposed to pull of the twisted dark and mysterious artist without being a smoker?

I need to learn how to play an instrument.


----------



## diGIgirl (Mar 15, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Non-smokers are hot.


 


haha oh ya! SO HOT! my boyfriend and i have been together 5 years and he just started smoking agian after having quit for 6 years! (stupid idiot! )


I'm NOT impressed:meh: 

n --->:greenpbl:


Anyways good luck base! I swear it will get you ten times more chicks to be a non smoker!!!!


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Did I mention I just quit? *wink* Haha.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

diGIgirl said:
			
		

> Anyways good luck base! I swear it will get you ten times more chicks to be a non smoker!!!!


 
He can't handle the workload he has now.  
 I kill myself!


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Apparently the second day is a liiiittle harder than the first. I'm finding almost everyone at work irritating today.

I'm just going to try and refrian from talking to anyone.


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Note to all. Nicorette...tastes like a$$. And makes your throat tingle. Like to the point where you wanna cough.

Bleh.


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 15, 2006)

have you got a weights bench at home or anything? start working out (if you don't all ready). I've found this helps loads, taking your mind off the craving and obviously giving you the added bonus of being even healthier. Really does help alot!


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> have you got a weights bench at home or anything? start working out (if you don't all ready). I've found this helps loads, taking your mind off the craving and obviously giving you the added bonus of being even healthier. Really does help alot!


 
Yeah, I've done this kind of thing a few times in the past. I'll probably start doing some conditioning. Nothing with weights though.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

If you chew that nicorette very fast you get a buzz!


----------



## Arch (Mar 15, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> have you got a weights bench at home or anything? start working out (if you don't all ready). I've found this helps loads, taking your mind off the craving and obviously giving you the added bonus of being even healthier. Really does help alot!



Yea doing this was the closest i ever got to quiting cuz you dont want to ruin all the hard work by having a smoke...... sort of becomes more important.... but i'm a slacker so in the end i gave in


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

I always wanted to train hard and come in first just ahead of the 2nd place runner in a triatholon.  Then brush off all the offers of water, sit down and have a smoke.


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

I've always wanted to be really fit atleast once in my life. Like get some muscles, get really cut, just so I can say that I put in the work to do it. I would hope that once there, I would keep it up. I don't like gyms though. I don't like watching other people work out, and I don't like other people watching me work out. Just weirds me out.


----------



## Arch (Mar 15, 2006)

yea i dont like gyms either......for proper straight down the line people IMO.... yuk. i just set a bar up for pull ups.... did a shed load of push ups and got some cheep free weights...(which are now under the bed collecting dust)... it is possible to do it outside a gym, but to get decent muscle you'd need a bench.... and someone there to make sure you dont choke yourself.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't get why everyone gets so fussed over quitting.  I'd just do it man.  Can't be that hard...



hehe


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

whoa!  Once those things have you it is tough.  Any little thing can send you right back.


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

quitting for me, has never been so much about the physical needs of nicotine. That's the easy part. It's the social thing. The fact that you're so used to having a cigarette in a social setting that it's so hard to say no when you're there.

Meh. I also think talking about it gives you a push to not dissapoint the people around you.


----------



## terri (Mar 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> That's so weird. How am I supposed to pull of the twisted dark and mysterious artist without being a smoker?
> 
> *I need to learn how to play an instrument*.


What instrument has always intrigued you, but you never thought about trying to play?


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm WANT to learn the piano. But those things are a little out of my price range.

I think I'm gonna get a guitar soon enough. Emma-lee is gonna teach me.


----------



## terri (Mar 15, 2006)

You could get keyboards pretty cheap, actually, if that's really where your heart is. All you're trying to do is distract your brain while you fixate on learning something new. Just a thought. :mrgreen: Guitar players are hot, too though.


----------



## diGIgirl (Mar 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Did I mention I just quit? *wink* Haha.


 

haha


----------



## jocose (Mar 15, 2006)

Bace, you suck...no one likes a quitter!!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 15, 2006)

Text another virgin mobile for just 3p, thatll keep yah busy!


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Bace, you suck...no one likes a quitter!!


 

ZZZZZIIIIIIIIING!!!

:er:


----------



## Artemis (Mar 15, 2006)

YOU HAVE BEEN ZINGED AND YOU LOVE IT!!!


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Text another virgin mobile for just 3p, thatll keep yah busy!


 
I don't live in England you twit.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea i dont like gyms either......for proper straight down the line people IMO.... yuk. i just set a bar up for pull ups.... did a shed load of push ups and got some cheep free weights...(which are now under the bed collecting dust)... it is possible to do it outside a gym, but to get decent muscle you'd need a bench.... and someone there to make sure you dont choke yourself.



If you're hard core you do it without a spotter and lift a weight too heavy to do twice and then get it stuck on your chest.  Roll it over your stomach and onto your pelvis so you can sit up and take the weights off one at a time.  That is from persoanl experience.  It's not nice.  I don't do 1 rep max efforsts on my own anymore.



> Bace, you suck...no one likes a quitter!!



Also bare in mind that if you quit quitting and start smoking again you are doubly bad.


----------



## jocose (Mar 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> ZZZZZIIIIIIIIING!!!
> 
> :er:


 
Aw, Bacey, you know I'm kidding...I'm pulling for ya!  You can do it!


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm having a hard time concentrating.

I should go home sick. Say something to my boss like "I'm suffering withdrawel from cigarettes, i need to go home".


----------



## jocose (Mar 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time concentrating.
> 
> I should go home sick. Say something to my boss like "I'm suffering withdrawel from cigarettes, i need to go home".


 
I'm suffering withdrawel from cigarettes, i need to go home.


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

that was to my boss smart a$$.


----------



## jocose (Mar 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> that was to my boss smart a$$.


 
Ahh.  Sorry...I was having _Airplane_ flashbacks.


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG!!!! Everyones jokes in my office are so bad that I want to punch them in the face!!!!

*deep breath*

I love you guys.


----------



## jocose (Mar 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! Everyones jokes in my office are so bad that I want to punch them in the face!!!!
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> I love you guys.


 
48-72 hours and the physical addiction is over...just keep telling yourself that.  Once you're over that part, the "grumpiness" should go away.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I don't live in England you twit.



Good thing too, us english couldnt stand yah!


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Good thing too, us english couldnt stand yah!


 
Pfft. My Mum loves me. Or so she says. Mind you, it took a forum member here to remind her she even had a son....


*cries*


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok, note to self. Making a hearty dinner for ones self, while distracting and tasty, does not end up taking away the urge for a cigerette. It merely postpones and then amplifies the craving ten fold once you're done eating.

Damnit.


----------



## Traci (Mar 15, 2006)

Where'd you say those weights were?


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't have any. And I'm too lazy. I'm gonna go watch a crappy TV movie.

Good night to you!


----------



## slickhare (Mar 15, 2006)

you can do it! go bace go! :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## bace (Mar 16, 2006)

Day three.

Feelin goooood. To be honest, having you guys rooting for me is actually helping.

If I quit quitting now, I'll look like an ass.


----------



## Arch (Mar 16, 2006)

and just think, next time your in a club and a girl asks...'do you smoke?'... you can say.... 'no i quit'.... showing that your strong minded.... then the girl thinks.... hmmm i like a man with strength of character.... bingo!... jackpot....


----------



## bace (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm quitting a few other things too. One of them being club girls. And possibly clubs in general. Need to save money. Big time.


----------



## Corry (Mar 16, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> If I quit quitting now, I'll look like an ass.




I totally got a visual of your face as a giant ass with a cigarette sticking out of it.


----------



## bace (Mar 16, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I totally got a visual of your face as a giant ass with a cigarette sticking out of it.


----------



## Corry (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah!  Just like that!


----------



## diGIgirl (Mar 16, 2006)

OMG!!! too funny!

haha

Stick with it man!!!! Its so exciting to do something good for yourself!





n----->


----------



## Corry (Mar 16, 2006)

See...now next time you feel the need for a cig...you can imagine that picture in your head, and then you won't want a cig cuz you'll be like "dude...this cig coulda been in someone's BUTT".  

...or something...


----------



## bace (Mar 16, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> See...now next time you feel the need for a cig...you can imagine that picture in your head, and then you won't want a cig cuz you'll be like "dude...this cig coulda been in someone's BUTT".
> 
> ...or something...


 
:er:


----------



## Corry (Mar 16, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> :er:




:mrgreen: :greenpbl:


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 16, 2006)

What did you google to find that picture?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a feeling he already had it saved on his computer :lmao:


----------



## bace (Mar 16, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> What did you google to find that picture?


 
I don't know, 'smoking from ass' or something.

It was on the 3-4th page of the search.


----------



## bace (Mar 17, 2006)

Last night was a challenge, went out for dinner and drinks.

Thank god for work going well too. Just hit my monthly quota, which I wasn't expecting to do this month. Just made a lot of extra commision. Going straight in the bank for my vacation in August.

WOOOO. Quitting has never been easier.


----------



## jocose (Mar 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> and just think, next time your in a club and a girl asks...'do you smoke?'... you can say.... 'no i quit'.... showing that your strong minded.... then the girl thinks.... hmmm i like a man with strength of character.... bingo!... jackpot....


 
or on the flip side, she could think...hmmm, he's a quitter, can't follow through, doesn't stick to his guns...then no bingo no jackpot.

Seriously, Bace, we're all proud!  Keep it...the longer you go without a smoke the better...if down the road you falter and have a quick drag, it'll taste all nasty and disgusting, and it will only serve to reaffirm that you made the right choice....not that I'm speaking from experience or anything....just what I've heard.


----------



## bace (Mar 17, 2006)

When I was 19 and my only real GF broke up with me, I quit for like 6 weeks. Just to show her that she made me a better person by breaking up with me (right...). Then I realized that she still wasn't gonna go out with me no matter what I did, so I started again.

Great part about quitting now is that Canada is really making it hard to smoke. Prices are insane (Just under $10/pack) You can't smoke in any establishment period (clubs, bars, restaurants not even on patio's come July 1st). Stores won't even be allowed to display cigarettes behind counters soon too.

Smoking just isn't cool.


----------



## kelox (Mar 17, 2006)

Why isn't it?


----------



## jocose (Mar 17, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> When I was 19 and my only real GF broke up with me, I quit for like 6 weeks. Just to show her that she made me a better person by breaking up with me (right...). Then I realized that she still wasn't gonna go out with me no matter what I did, so I started again.
> 
> Great part about quitting now is that Canada is really making it hard to smoke. Prices are insane (Just under $10/pack) You can't smoke in any establishment period (clubs, bars, restaurants not even on patio's come July 1st). Stores won't even be allowed to display cigarettes behind counters soon too.
> 
> Smoking just isn't cool.


 
You need to move to a better country!  Israel still loves their ciggies, as do lots of European countries....Maybe you could start your own country...BaceLand


----------



## bace (Mar 17, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Why isn't it?


 
Because I said so.


----------



## jocose (Mar 17, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Because I said so.


 
The Bace has spoken!


----------



## bace (Mar 17, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> The Bace has spoken!


 
Can you smellelelelelelelelelel what the BACE is coookin!


----------



## jocose (Mar 17, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Can you smellelelelelelelelelel what the BACE is coookin!


 

eeewwww...you're cooking that?  I thought it was Stewie's diaper


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Mar 17, 2006)

Keep it up Bace!! You can do it.I quit 6 yrs. ago and if you focus on something else its not too hard to quit.Good luck.
                                                      Oscar


----------



## bace (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm focusing on TPF.


----------



## bace (Mar 18, 2006)

I made it through Friday night. Wow. That's a huge step. I drank atleast 8 beers from 12:30 pm until 12am, and not once did I have a cigarette.

I did WANT to smoke, but my friends got me through it. I also found a new habbit, that's equally as bad ass.

Toothpick.

Oh yeah!


----------



## Corry (Mar 18, 2006)

Good job Bace! Still rootin for ya!


----------



## bace (Mar 18, 2006)

Ho hum.


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you've done incredibly well.  :thumbup: 


Unless, of course, you're lying about it all.


----------



## bace (Mar 18, 2006)

I resent that notion.

How about you contact me on msn for once woman.


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2006)

I gave you a shout out once and you ignored me. You're blocked now. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Mar 18, 2006)

I leave my comp on all the time. I didn't ignor you, I just wasn't home. Sorry hun. Seriously. Just message me now.


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I leave my comp on all the time. I didn't ignor you, I just wasn't home. Sorry hun. Seriously. Just message me now.


awww.....


----------



## Corry (Mar 20, 2006)

So?  Bace?  Still goin strong?


----------



## bace (Mar 20, 2006)

Actually YES!!

Today at 10:30pm will be the end to the first week. I gotta say, I put myself through some major tests this weekend. Friday was Patty's day. And Saturday I got really smashed aswell.

I find that not smoking is kinda boring. Usually when I get bored of being inside a club, I would just ask someone to come out for a smoke with me.

Now I basically have to buy another beer or leave. Buying another beer is pretty expensive, but I guess it's not as bad as getting lung cancer.

Anyway. Still going strong. I'm not turning back now. First week is over, I'm not having any serious cravings. And now that I've gone through that week, I will refuse to smoke again.

Thanks for everyone's support!!!


----------

